# Cedar Point Halloweekends 2010 Applications Open!



## Spiro (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everybody, I've lurked around here for awhile, finally decided I'd post. If you're in Ohio or lower Michigan and want to make some extra money, meet new friends and get some great stories, then come join us as a screamster at Cedar Point's 14th annual Halloweekends. We need more people than ever this year as we are continuing to expand, 4 outdoor scare zones, and 4 haunted houses. Housing on point is available if needed, car pools are also available if you have no car or wish to not drive every weekend. This year we run from early sep. to nov. 1st. If interested contact me for more information as I can answer just about anything, We look forward to a great season and lots of new faces this year.


----------

